# Graco 395



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I Currently own, new model 210es and thinking to upgrade to this baby.I am in the middle of either new purchase or something like this http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/3025341893.html 

What do you guys think?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know if I'd call that in "great shape" like they say. I'd feel better about that one in the $5-600 range. Do you need air assist though? What are you spraying mostly?


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*!*

I agree with NCpaint...look out with used sprayers especially as they are usually totally abused. You might as well just buy new. Go on eBay and you can find some great deals on there. The air assisted is nice if you need to spray trim and if you get good at close spraying so you you dont have to cover everything in site.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I Mostly do interiors,walls,ceiling (latex flats)occasionally doors and trim,But i am expending to more and more exteriors.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Never used air assisted paint sprayer before thou.What is that good for?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Never used air assisted paint sprayer before thou.What is that good for?


Fine finish stuff. If you don't need it, its just more stuff to lug around.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I Mostly do interiors,walls,ceiling (latex flats)occasionally doors and trim,But i am expending to more and more exteriors.


I mostly use spray for new construction, ALWAYS back roll the walls. Outside I try to spray whenever possible for production purposes but seem to always go to brush because of the prep factor. Dialing down the pressure solves the prep factor.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a high end condo job scheduled in 4-6 weeks and owners GC wants the doors and mill work sprayed semi-gloss.Maybe I should look into that air assisted option.I sprayer lots of millwork,doors etc with just a regular airless,and it was fine,but if this gives even better finish why not.thank you for your opinions guys!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/3062201285.html

What you think about this rig?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I know i cant compare those 2 rigs,but second one is better price and condition looks better.Somebody from you use 440?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

440 Impact is a decent unit and the cart version is around $1100 new


----------



## The Paint Supplier (Mar 8, 2012)

Not even comparable. SW sells the stand unit for 6 something all the time. In the end still a 440 just taller. 395 assist is a far better machine and can be used without the compressor. I would suggest using a different gun for regular jobs. The G40 gun at a dealers cost is over 550.00. I also agree with some other posts be very careful with used equipment!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would be very careful what I buy off craigslist. Theres tons of stolen merchadise for sale on that sight.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I like that: Graco made in USA
Titan made in China

But for some reason I am still thinking Titan as my secondary rig,maybe because I like to experiment.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I just did a cabinet job with my 440 I with a 310 ff tip . They came out stellar . I am still thinking about a AAA I really like the merkur Graco gun and rig for 1350 or a kremlin 14:1 pump and mx gun for 1750 depends though on the jobs . I really hate spraying clear coat through my hlvp 










1 coat advance semi gloss 
2 coats cover stain 
Sanded with 240 abranet 
Then scotch Brite fine . 
Vac clean and tacked with micro fiber 
Towels .


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I just did a cabinet job with my 440 I with a 310 ff tip . They came out stellar . I am still thinking about a AAA I really like the merkur Graco gun and rig for 1350 or a kremlin 14:1 pump and mx gun for 1750 depends though on the jobs . I really hate spraying clear coat through my hlvp
> 
> 
> View attachment 11310
> ...


Terry looks nice:thumbsup:, is that meant to say 1 coat cover stain, 2 coats advance semi? 


Im a huge fan of AAA finishing for cabinets. Go with a kremlin or a CA technologies pump. You really cant loose. They arent cheap but the finishes you can achieve with lacquers, varnishes, clear coats, is unparalled by anything with paint and airless. Also beats HVLP IMO.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Don't know if I'd call that in "great shape" like they say. I'd feel better about that one in the $5-600 range. Do you need air assist though? What are you spraying mostly?


Looks to be in pretty good shape, it would clean up easily if you wanted it to look less used.


----------

